# Declaration of Renunciation



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good morning
I have informed my solicitor that I no longer need him as a Fiscal Representative as I understand this is no longer a requirement ( I am only living in Portugal part-time and am not a resident) He has asked me to provide a Copy of my Declaration of Renunciation to Finicas but I do not know what this is. Can anyone explain please and where do I get it?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't know either, perhaps he wants a letter to Financas saying he is no longer responsible for you Fiscal affairs and debts in Portugal, which as your current representative he is.

As I understand it, you have to do this in person at Financas as it requires you to sign the a "new" form with updated details, you should also if you don't already have online access to your Personal Tax number, so you can check for example your IMI bill and pay online, or receive e-mail notifications, as Financas will not post abroad.


----------



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for your reply We are retired and do not rent our apartment it is for our own use only so I am not sure how we would incur any tax bills unless we sold our property. Is that correct?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You have yearly rates i.e. IMI, which is a Tax Bill in Portugal unlike UK where it is a Council bill.
IMI are issued each March for previous year, must be paid by end April fined otherwise. If IMI is plus 250€ you can pay half by end April half end September.

Did you ever get your CGT tax sorted last year?


----------



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank now I understand, we have always flies on this solicitor to pay our rates bill sending him the money when it was due and he used to charge us 20euros for that service then we were told we had to have a fiscal representative and his fee went up to 180eoros but he still only paid the rates bill so now we have decided to pat it ourselves so I guess we have to go to the Finicas to get them to send it to us instead, we have never even seen a bill.


----------



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry I sent that off before I was finished hence the spelling mistakes!! No we never got our other tax query sorted it just seemed to go away (for now) although we were sure that we had nothing to pay anyway it's always so difficult to get a straight answer to a straight question but that makes life interesting never a dull moment!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They won't post to UK only Portugal, so unless your physically here at the time to pay by end of April or have someone to do it for you, then you need online access to your Personal Tax A/c to get the necessary details to pay.
Before you ask, no you can't pay by Direct Debit, you need the reference numbers that are on the actual bill or online to be able to pay bill at Multibanco or online banking, hopefully you have a Portuguese A/c, don't think you are able to pay online from a UK A/c


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

CGT tax as a Non Resident, you should have been charged 25% on the profit, after deduction of the buying and selling costs, estate agents fees but you must have a receipt and they must be named in Escritura.

It is only Residents that can re-invest profit with certain conditions from their *primary* home in *another primary* home Portugal or the EEA

The difference here to UK is that your property is *registered* to your *tax number* and when you sell *you should make* a declaration with a tax Return in that year, regardless of whether you are a Resident or not or pay tax here or not. 
Non declaration normally gets fined.


----------



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Can I ask at Fincas for the bill to be sent to my Portugese address? Then I could make sure I am in Portugal to pay it I assume the bills are sent out at the beginning of April.


----------



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

How do I get online access to my personal tax account? Oh dear so many questions. Thanks again for your help


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Bills are posted out in early March and would have gone to your Fiscal Representative until it's changed, hopefully he has or will pay this one for you before end April.

Online access to your A/c go to Portal das Finanças
on the right of the page you will see NOVO UTILIZADOR click on
Enter Fiscal number
E-mail address
Portuguese address
Pergunta is a security question option menu
Resposta is your answer
Tick box Desejo receber emails (for e-mail notifications)
Click PEDIR SENHA (submit)

Your PIN is posted to you in Portugal within 5-7 days, but must be activated within a ?? time limit, so again you either need to be here or need someone to collect your post and forward or open and give you password, which you can change at any time.

I would check to see if your Solicitor might have done this already.

To access your personal A/c you enter your Fiscal Number at top right 
O SEU ESPAÇO Nº IDENTIFICAÇÃO FISCAL and your password in SENHA to alter password ALTERAR SENHA

I've also sent you a PM


----------

